# Submitting your employees personal information



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

If any of you have been asked to sign anything remotely close to this statement below PLEASE contact me.
This is a portion of a contract I received from a fellow Contractor.
Please send the portion of the contract and the company making this demand, mandatory requirement,,etc....


AUTHORIZATION
I have carefully read and understand this Disclosure and Authorization form and the attached summary of rights
under the Fair Credit Reporting Act. By my signature below, I consent to the release of consumer reports and
investigative consumer reports prepared by a consumer reporting agency, such as HireRiglrt, Inc., to the
Company and its designated representatives and agents. I understand that if the Company hires me, my consent
will apply, and the Company may obtain report so throughout my employment.
I also understand that information contained in my job application or otherwise disclosed by me before or during
my employment if any may be used for the purpose of obtaining consumer reports and/or investigative
consumer reports.
By my signature below, I authorize law enforcement agencies, leaming institutions (including public and private
r.t *tr and universities), information service bureaus, credit bureaus, record/data repositories, courts (federal,
state and local), motor vehicle records agencies, my past or present employers, the military, and other
individuals and sources to furnish any and all information on me that is requested by the consumer reporting
agency.
By my signature below, I certify the information t pmvided on this form is true and correct. I agree that this
Disclosure and Authorization form in original, faxed, photocopied or electronic (including electronically signed)
form will be valid for any reports that may be requested by or on behalf of the Company.

California, Minnesota or Oklahoma applicants only - You will be provided with a free copy of any
consumer reports or investigative consumer reports obtained on you if you check t}te box below,
n I wish to receive a free copv of the report.

please email to [email protected]

Also of note.....I have found out that SENDING YOUR EMPLOYEE PERSONAL INFORMATION FOR BC's IS IN FACT A VIOLATION OF THE LAW....
Story on Foreclosurepedia....you may be opening yourself yup to lawsuits not only from the employee, but the EOC...Please folks for the welfare of your company find the law is your jurisdiction and understand it...if anyone needs help putting the leglaease into layman terms I'll be happy to assist use the email above...


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Article with more information on subject...*

Hey gang here is an article on this subject...

http://foreclosurepedia.org/background-checks-you-may-be-sued-if-you-run-them/


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

WOW.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes and everyone is sending out forms that say "employment" on them because they can not ask this of a company...this mess os going to get ugly........


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I had a big blow out with the Brothers over them cutting bids and trying to force us to do the work for the "modified" amount. I explained that my bid was my bid. The minute they "modified" it the bid became theirs. That is dictating pricing which an employer can do but as a subcontractor they cannot force me to accept. 

I have had several emails stating that orders are cancelled in the last 2 hours and they keep coming?

If you need me I will be burning bridges.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Are you willing to send that to me???
This is something we are have been working on....please contact me....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Are you willing to send that to me???
> This is something we are have been working on....please contact me....


I am willing to take it as far as I possibly can. Today's exchange was done via email. It's all in writing and I stated word for word what I stated above. 

I am fee up with writing a novel about a property just to get money I am already owed. I REFUSE to use a Cost Estimator and I will not have my companies pricing dictates to me by others.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

*A2Z in the crosshairs also...*

http://foreclosurepedia.org/a2zfs-ups-the-stakes-waive-your-rights-or-loose-your-work/


Hey folks this is way out of line...check the articles out onthis...
This company went WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY over the line today....


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Just read article on A2Z


Now this is total crap. This says,give us control of your company or you dont work


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Valley said:


> Just read article on A2Z
> 
> 
> Now this is total crap. This says,give us control of your company or you dont work


Exactly......this industry has become insane....


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> II have had several emails stating that orders are cancelled in the last 2 hours and they keep coming?
> If you need me I will be burning bridges.


Went thru the same thing with them. Higher ups would contact us and use the old "Surely you can understand our position" spin. You are not the one burning the bridge, they are; you are just refusing to cross it.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

That's even worse than the SG agreement. And that's saying something.

Wonder if we can get Mr. Karnes to look at the SG agreement while he's at it. :yes:


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

I will not be signing a  thing. This is getting way out of hand!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Went thru the same thing with them. Higher ups would contact us and use the old "Surely you can understand our position" spin. You are not the one burning the bridge, they are; you are just refusing to cross it.


Today they piled orders on me that were CLEARLY taken from another contractor and gave me 2 large approvals. The grass cuts and routine stuff we will probably complete but I have a feeling the conditions have changed on all the approvals.:whistling2: Until my spidey senses stop tingling.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Today they piled orders on me that were CLEARLY taken from another contractor







Thats because most likely they got a ______ off call this morning.


----------

